# Hunting Techniques



## beethoven

Does anyone know some hunting techniques for less intelligent smaller animals such as squirrels?

I have been able to grab a squirrel because they stop on the other side of the tree from you instead of climbing up it usually if you chase them and then stop.

Another example is softshells, if you run up to the water and there is sand alot of them will dig rather than swim away and it's easy to pick them up.


----------



## unklfstr

If you scare pack animals into their holes then wait very quietly by a hole one went in you can catch one when it comes out.


----------



## solaceofwinter

ive got to know, what did the squirrel do once you grabbed him?


----------



## twilightbluff

I want to know that as well! lol

What do you want to catch the squirrel for? Eating? I've never had squirrel....how does it taste?

Do you eat softshells?


----------



## beethoven

Well after I grabbed the squirrel I immediately swung my arm and threw it for fear of a biting attack, I'm suprised it didn't try to run at me but it just barked alot


----------



## beethoven

Another method is for lizards... you walk along a row of monkey grass and if it shakes you stop and grab the lizard (who will be sitting still thinking he is camouflaged after at first being startled)


----------



## mcbob

That's one of the old squirrel hunting tricks... if one hides behind a tree, you throw your hat past the tree to spook the squirrel back to your side.

Squirrels are tasty, best comparison would be somewhere between rabbit and pork with a little gamey aftertaste in the exclusively acorn-fed ones. Soak overnight in buttermilk to sweeten it. It's OK straight, I prefer mine in a Brunswick stew.


----------



## machiavelli

Do you know any more old hunting tricks?


----------



## dunappy

Squirrel isn't bad tasing, but it can be pretty greasy. When I last had it, the lady fixed it in the style of chicken and dumplings only replacing the chicken with squirrel. I didn't care for that to much because of all the grease. I thought that roasting it might be better so that some of that grease would drip off.


----------



## bonanacrom

One nice trick that works on ground hogs and turkeys is if there within shooting range but not offering a good shot give a sharp quick whistle and the groundhog will stand up to see where the sound came from and the turkey will spin into the direction of the noise before running off.


----------



## Magus

beethoven said:


> Does anyone know some hunting techniques for less intelligent smaller animals such as squirrels?
> 
> I have been able to grab a squirrel because they stop on the other side of the tree from you instead of climbing up it usually if you chase them and then stop.
> 
> Another example is softshells, if you run up to the water and there is sand alot of them will dig rather than swim away and it's easy to pick them up.


Looks like I'm posting a lot of illegal stuff today.......oh well.

Buy several large rat traps and drill a hole in the killing end of each a good sized wood bolt will fit through,take a socket wrench with you and affix them to a tree where the little buggers are feeding,smear the trigger with peanut butter and set the trap.come back about dark.you make no noise to give your position away and you get a meal.

You might want to "smoke"the traps in leaves before using them.


----------



## krock

hunt from a tree stand(or just sit in a tree).you scare everything going up,but they settle down quick and come back out.try it sometime.


----------



## Dr. Know

beethoven said:


> Does anyone know some hunting techniques for less intelligent smaller animals such as squirrels?
> 
> I have been able to grab a squirrel because they stop on the other side of the tree from you instead of climbing up it usually if you chase them and then stop.
> 
> .


Equipment: 12ga or 22 cal rifle IF your a good shot!

Technique: Still hunting is the tryed and true method. Find Squirrel signs such as shaved pine cones or acorn hulls. Wear dull colored clothing and find a good spot close to sit, prefer to sit with something to lean back against to break up your outline. BE STILL AND QUIET! Pick your shots and leave the squirrels were they fall as usually there are more than one or two hanging around the same place, they will investigate the noise from your shot and they too will be exposed for a shot.

Cleaning: Make a small cut in the hide about mid back on the top. Big enough to place your middle finger of BOTH hands inside the hide but on tio of the meat, each hand will be pulling in the OPPSITE direction. Pull hide down to the neck/forarms area and the other end down to the thighs. Now cut the hide off the forarms, neck, both back legs and tail. Wash off all excess hair at this point. Placed washed squirrel on its back, with a sharp knife, cut down through the rear legs, then just under the skin allow the knife to cut uppward through the skin but out of the "guts" to the rib cage. With care, continue through the rib cage and remove all organs and wash again throughly. Quarter legs and cut back bone in two.

Cooking: If you have time, soak over night in salt water or beer or even milk, if you cant wait then proceed! Salt and pepper parts, dunk in a egg/milk coating and flour with good ole martha white. Make sure the oil is HOT. Fry about 4-5 minutes or until golden brown

Enjoy!

Dr. Know


----------



## Jack Aubrey

When I hunt squirrels it is either with my 12 guage side by side or my .36 flintlock rifle.Best regards,JA


----------

